# Welche Elkos auf "MSI X470 Gaming Plus" und "-Pro"?



## Tim1974 (20. Juli 2018)

Hallo,

ich wüßte gerne welche Kondensatoren auf den beiden Mainboards:
1. MSI X470 Gaming Plus
2. MSI X470 Gaming Pro

Zum Einsatz kommen, also mit welcher Stundenzahl diese angegeben sind (2K, 5K, 10K oder 12K...)?

Außerdem wüßte ich gerne wie sich diese fast gleich teuren Boards voneinander unterscheiden?

Gruß
Tim


----------



## Tim1974 (24. Juli 2018)

Fast 4 Tage und noch immer keine Reaktion vom MSI-Support?


----------



## JoM79 (24. Juli 2018)

Gleiche Geschichte wie anderen Herstellern, schreib endlich dem Support ne Email.


----------



## Tim1974 (24. Juli 2018)

Einfach mal schnell eine eMail an den Support ist kaum noch möglich, man muß sich fast überall anmelden und z.B. sein Facebook-Accout Passwort preis geben um sich anzumelden oder einen neuen Accout einrichten, was alles sehr unbefriedigend ist. Einzig von Asrock bekam ich eine ausführliche Beratung per eMail, der Unterschied zwischen Master SLI und Fatal1ty Gaming K4 wurde mir dort aber auch leider nicht erklärt.
Auf Anworten in den Herstellersupportforen hier, warte ich auch schon fast 4 Tage lang vergeblich, oder es kam wischi-waschi Antworten...


----------



## Venom89 (24. Juli 2018)

Stimmt, hätte mit Sicherheit länger als 4 Tage gedauert.


----------



## JoM79 (24. Juli 2018)

Bei Asus und MSI brauchst du dich nicht anmelden, aber glaube kaum das du denen ne Mail geschrieben hast.
Den Unterschied kannst du nicht rausfinden?
Halbe Minute Arbeit.


----------



## MSIToWi (25. Juli 2018)

Bitte verstehe, dass wir diese Infos nicht raus geben können.


----------



## Tim1974 (26. Juli 2018)

Also soll man sozusagen die Katze im Sack kaufen?


----------



## EyRaptor (26. Juli 2018)

Ich konnte die Caps jetzt leider nicht finden.
Allerdings würde ich jetzt von 5k Nichicon oder United Chemi-Con ausgehen.
Ich kann leider absolut nicht verstehen, warum man diese Info nicht ausgeben kann (außer man verwendet Minderwertige Komponenten). 

Ein "paar" Infos dazu 
http://www.chemi-con.co.jp/cgi-bin/CAT_DB/SEARCH/cat_db_al.cgi?e=e&j=p&pdfname=technote

Edit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


vllt. kann es ja jemand identifizieren


----------



## Ray2015 (26. Juli 2018)

Oh wie lame MSI. Werde ich mir aber merken.


----------



## Tim1974 (26. Juli 2018)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Ich kann leider absolut nicht verstehen, warum man diese Info nicht ausgeben kann (außer man verwendet Minderwertige Komponenten).



Mit diesem Satz sprichst du mir förmlich aus der Seele! 

So oder so, ich kauf Asrock, da bekomme ich 12K Nichicon Elkos!


----------



## MSIToWi (28. Juli 2018)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Ich konnte die Caps jetzt leider nicht finden.
> Allerdings würde ich jetzt von 5k Nichicon oder United Chemi-Con ausgehen.
> Ich kann leider absolut nicht verstehen, warum man diese Info nicht ausgeben kann (außer man verwendet Minderwertige Komponenten).
> 
> ...



Der Grund ist ganz einfach und nennt sich Wettbewerb.
Weder die Fertigung noch das genaue Layout noch Bezeichnungen einzelner Komponenten und Bauteilen gibt ein Hersteller preis.
Du kannst Dich gerne direkt an den MSI Support, ausserhalb dieses Forum, wenden und dort nachfragen.


----------



## Tim1974 (28. Juli 2018)

MSIToWi schrieb:


> Der Grund ist ganz einfach und nennt sich Wettbewerb.
> Weder die Fertigung noch das genaue Layout noch Bezeichnungen einzelner Komponenten und Bauteilen gibt ein Hersteller preis.



Also bei Asrock hab ich diese Infos bisher immer ohne große Probleme bekommen, seltsam nicht!


----------



## MSIToWi (28. Juli 2018)

Das kann jeder Hersteller für sich entscheiden, da ist nichts seltsam dran.
Der TE kann sich gerne direkt an den MSI Support wenden wie bereits erwähnt.


----------



## Tim1974 (31. Juli 2018)

Ok, mal eine andere Frage, haben alle MSI X470-Boards, also auch das relativ preiswerte X470 Gaming Plus und Pro "Load Line Calibration"?


----------



## MSIToWi (1. August 2018)

Hi, ja alle X470 Boards haben LLC.


----------



## Tim1974 (2. August 2018)

Ist denn das MSI X470 Gaming Plus eine 6-Layer-Platine?


----------



## MSIToWi (6. August 2018)

Ist eine 4 Layer Platine.


----------

